# Calls for new working holiday visa rules to be extended across Australia



## gurinder_singh (Jan 20, 2016)

hloo,,, my name is gurinder singh. am living in italy. i belong to india. i have all documents in italy with my wife. i want to apply the visas for Australia. which docoument require plz tell me. thanx


----------

